# ID - Japanese Maple



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

Help to ID these Japanese Maple and any tips on pruning for this location.

Going to plant some complimentary items ie: mahonia and/or fernspray.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Have a detailed picture of a leaf?


----------



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

@Phids They are just emerging, but hopefully identifiable.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

If the leaves stay red all year, it most likely is a Acer Palmatum "Bloodgood". That dark burgundy stem there is also an indication it's probably a "Bloodgood".
If the leaves turn in summer more bronze with hints of green, it could be many different variety possibilities.

Here's a pic of my Bllodgood.


----------



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you, I seem to recall the leaves changing last summer but wasn't sure if it was drought stress as I wasn't watering. Will try to be better this year, and look for leaf changes.


----------



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

It just seems the areas without enough sun turn green thus far. Last year some large privets were hogging all the sun so the japanese maples were more green.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

That's most definitely a bloodgood. Japanese maples leaf color depends on their environment. If they grow in full sun the color will be different than if grown in shade underneath a larger tree. If grown in full sun, the leaves underneath the canopy will normally be a more green shade like you're seeing.


----------

